# Can we talk about.....cost of living?



## velessa (Dec 14, 2011)

I track all of my expenses for my clyde/tb if you're interested. He's at a boarding barn (pasture) here in California, though, so I'm not sure how equivalent it would be. My basic rundown is this:

Board (monthly), $250/month
Trailer parking (monthly), $25/month
Hoof trims (monthly), $50/trim
Riding lessons (weekly), $39/lesson
Dewormer (bi monthly), $12/tube
Insurance (annually), $598/year
Vaccines/teeth floating (annually), $350/year
Safe Choice (bi weekly), $21/bag
SmartPak supplements (monthly), $66/month
Salt (monthly), $1/jar
Corn oil (bi monthly), $22/jug
Garlic powder (bi monthly), $6/jar

Total w/ Lessons per month, $704 
Total w/o Lessons per month, $548 

Of course I'm a tackholic and always seem to end up going a couple hundred over this for various incidentals like saddle pads and unexpected vet visits. And when I had a stall instead of pasture, the board was $355/month. I've heard it costs a lot more back east, though. Also my horse is barefoot; when I had one with front shoes it cost $110 every 8 weeks.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

do you have land already ? That makes a huge difference in the cost of keeping a horse. No board fees, no gas running back and forth, pasture keeps hay costs down, etc etc. If you are gonna board you will have to figure that expense out. To be responsible you should have $1000 laying around to deal with emergency vet issues. 
Seems like you may be counting your chickens before they hatch with your business. I didnt click on your plug and have no idea what it is, but just law of averages most startups fail or take a long time to start turning a profit.


----------



## EighteenHands (Sep 12, 2011)

You're 100% right Joe.....but I'm not counting any chickens yet. I'm just trying to figure out the costs hoping that I can make horse ownership a possibility for me in the forseeable future. I'd like to start saving some money now...so that when I am ready to adopt a horse, I have some savings for my first hay purchase and a cushion for emergency care.

I do know what some things cost:

-farrier (barefoot= $40 x 6-8 weeks, more for shoes)
-hay ($4.50-9.50 per bale depending on availability)

My roomate (who owns the house I live in) has an extra stall and ample turnout that I am welcome to, but the property doesn't have a lot of grass so we feed out a lot of hay.

so I guess the main things I'm not sure of are: how much these bigger horses eat.....in terms of how much hay and grain I will go through and how quickly in comparison to a smaller horse. Also things like deworming, vaccines, teeth floating, etc...since I've never had to pay for those things before

thanks for the info valessa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

some small horses eat alot and stay skinny, some big horses eat a little and stay fat. Big thick QH that havent been overly diluted with TB blood tend to be really strong but easy keepers. 
In winter they will need about a bale a day if there isnt alot of grass, Isee Mass in your profile so I am gonna guess a short growing season. Ever thought about looking around for a lease ? try it out for 6 months or so and see how th emath works out. I bet I could go over your budget and take out all kinds of things you dont need but think you do. How bad do you want the horse ? When was the last time you ate out ? you have cable / satelight tv ? what kinda phone service? whats the thermostat set on and are you wearing a sweatshirt ? See what I am getting at ? Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's kind of difficult to judge, yes we start from the premise that bigger horses need more food, but it's not always so, just like people horses have their own challenges with their metabolism, for instance my little 14.3 Arab mare eats more than my 16.2 drafty type, The big mare is like her owner here, show her food and she puts on weight:lol:


----------



## velessa (Dec 14, 2011)

My 17hh TB had to eat waaaay more than my draft cross or stocky paints ever did to stay at a decent weight. For him I did buy extra hay on top of what was included with board. It really depends on the horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a T-shirt that has a picture of a person feeding dollar bills into the horses mouth and the horse giving back.......well, what it gives back. I find it pretty accurate, threaten to quit buying hay and just feed them dollar bills all the time. LOL! But, you can do it on a shoe string, just keep in mind that horses are a total luxury and make sure you have a suitable luxury budget before you buy one.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, see. I bought my TB when I was more financially stable - and even though money is tight now (with losing my job, and having to settle for a lower paying starter job, trying to put together a wedding, having rescued another TB from slaughter and just the general cost of living), I always find a way to wiggle things around to accomedate my horses.

It sure seems like a luxury, but once you have one - giving it up for ANY reason seems impossible. So, to me, it's a responsibility that I feel I have to honour. I bought the horse(s) - only say that because my 2nd guy was free - regardless, they're my responsibility and I'll fight tooth and nail to give them everything they need to the best of my ability. 

They've given me the best of them, so I'm going to give them back the best of me. 

... but yes, it is expensive. So expensive that I can't remember the last time I had a hair cut that didn't involve myself, pair of scissors, a sink, and horribly crooked bangs.


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

Randella I seem to be in the same boat as you but I have my friend do my hair for me...we go to sally's and buy dye (so much cheaper and better quality than the box dyes) and even though you don't dye your hair just wanted to put that out there  I am dirt poor. And yes I do have my own land so its a big help in the expence. 

I am not a firm believer that horses are for people that make a ton of money.... Cause when I saw what Lizzy was roughly making I myself was like omg I wish I made that much! I know accidents do happen but there are preventative measures you can take. I walk my pasture EVERY DAY. I check anything and everything for potential dangers. (And I did attempt to wrap him in bubble wrap once...****). My metal t posts have covers over them. I always double check to make sure my hay is not moldy or had twine in it. *knocks on wood* going the extra mile for me has so far been to my advantage. But anyways... 
I am another person who freezes my *** off in my house in the winter (thermostat is set at 60) and I have not had cable/satelite for 5 years now so when someone asks me if I watch the 'x factor' I kinda look at them with a dumbfounded look. 
I have also not bought anything new for myself. Good Will does it for me but I figure any way to save money for my boy is just gravy! 
Everyone's situation is different but IMO I think lizzy could do it if she put her mind to it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

If you take the approximate weight of the sized horse you plan to buy and multiply that weight by 1.5% and 3% you will get a range of the daily hay needs of that horse. 1.5% for a really easy keeper and 3% for a harder keeper. Maybe a touch more if you are in a really cold environment during the winter. For example - a 1000 lb horse (just using this for ease) would be 15-30 lbs of hay a day. If you have 60 lb square bales you would be feeding 1/4-1/2 of a bale a day so about 7.5-15 bales per month. That is as close as you will get until you get the specific horse in question. This doesn't include any extra supplements/pellets that a hard keeper may need as well. 

Also - if you are worried about expenses, why are you looking for such a large horse? With full drafts and a lot of crosses the tack expenses are more as well just to get something that fits properly. If its what you are really interested in and just love them - sure save up for it. But if its just because that is what you think you need - you might be surprised at what is out there that could easily meet your needs and carry you that might not be such big hay burners and meet all your needs. 

For example - I'm 5'9 and over 200 lbs and I ride a 13.3 hand haflinger which includes some strenuous long rides up in the hills that can last 6 hours. I've had him his whole life and he does just fine. However, I don't think I would jump him with my size, but if I had a larger haflinger - 14.2-15 hands jumping would be feasible considering their weigh carrying build. 

My husband is 6'4 and has been up where you are at at one point and he rides a 15.2 hand draft cross. Its still a draft cross and plenty wide to take up leg, but smaller than some of the huge draft crosses out there so doesn't burn up as much hay. Just something to consider during your horse search.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am 5'6'' and weigh 200lbs [soon to be losing]
I need a horse 15hh Quarter Horse Arab cross 
or Quarter Horse draft 
what do you think


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I know this horse is too small for me he is around 
14hh
I know the saddle is too small for me 
but this is all my friend had


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> I know this horse is too small for me he is around
> 14hh
> I know the saddle is too small for me
> but this is all my friend had


You look alright on that pony, I only ride a 13.2 fell


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> I know this horse is too small for me he is around
> 14hh
> I know the saddle is too small for me
> but this is all my friend had


my butt is too big for the saddle


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I am in MN so costs will be a bit different. I make $12/hour at my full time job, and $8/hr at my "horse job." 

My full time job pays my bills comfortably. However I wanted a horse and figured just getting one would be too tight for comfort on the budget. I got hired by a Morgan breeder to work on her farm part-time 10-12 hrs a week. That gave me 2 important things, 1. and extra aprox $400 / month. 2. With 50+ horses it gave me lots and lots of hands on with the not so joyous parts of horse ownership. I saved all the money I made at the farm and the experience was enough to let me know that yes even though there are some parts of owning a horse are not so fun it was something I still wanted to do. 

Once I had safety $ saved up (aprox $2000 for any emergencies or whatevers) I made a purchase agreement with my boss on the horse I ended up falling in love with. I paid $100/month pasture board, and all other costs until she was completely paid off. While doing that I looked for a boarding barn (unfortunately Minneapolis does not allow horses in your back yard). 

All said & done I found a great barn. And all though my mare is an overall easy keeper she does like her hay, and needs some grocheries on her. I pay $225/month which includes trims ($30 - I keep her barefoot), worming (~$5), & feed grain once a day & hay. She eats about 1 bale per day and that ranges from 2.50-10 but currently I think it is about $5/bale for good quality. 

Oh by the way I am 5' 6", 275lbs and my mare is a 15 hand Morgan, she could go forever. You don't necessarrily need the bigger horse dure to your size. I also ride a 14.3 hand Tennessee Walker (with weight issues of her own  ) and rides lasting a couple hours are quite fine for her as well. 

One of the main things I looked for in a horse was easy keeper because of the lack of funds. I don't watch TV so not having cable doesn't bug me. I don't own any fancy new clothes,I got new barn clothes for x-mas (exactly what i wanted) I'm sure you can do it....track every penny for a month or two then you will have the answer you need. Sorry for the novel...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> That's kind of difficult to judge, yes we start from the premise that bigger horses need more food, but it's not always so, just like people horses have their own challenges with their metabolism, for instance my little 14.3 Arab mare eats more than my 16.2 drafty type, The big mare is like her owner here, show her food and she puts on weight:lol:


^^This. In my experience, barring any sort of underlying heath issues, drafts and draft crosses tend to be very easy keepers and more of them end up on diets rather than need extra food. I have 2 full drafts and 2 crosses and I've not noticed that they eat that much more than my standard sized horses but they all stay happily overweight LOL. The main place that a larger horse will cost you is pretty much everywhere else. Tack is harder to find and more expensive, farrier work is more expensive (some farriers won't even work on draft types), you use up twice as much wormer, etc.

With most drafty types, you'll want to avoid any kind of grains or sweet feeds, pretty much anything with a high non-structural carbohydrate percentage. Most of those types of horses do very well on nothing but good quality hay. If they need a bit more of something, I strongly suggest a hay pellet or hay cube instead of an equine complete feed as many of those contain molasses.


----------

